# Hospital tomorrow/Negative Expereince again



## hkk1970 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi, we have Harrys clinic visit tomorrow and I always come away with a negative feeling. The consultant never seems to ask my opinion when changing carb ratios or basal rates. Last time he changed all basal rates and carb ratios to such a drastic level that I ended up changing it back within a few days. 

I feel we have made some good improvements since our last visit , just by me tweaking things here and there , obviously there are days when he is higher than he should be, what with birthday parties , meals out etc.

This time I am armed and dangerous !! 

Anyone else have negative experiences?

Helen
xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2014)

Helen, the consultant can only offer advice, so if you don't agree with him stand your ground and question his reasoning until you are satisfied with the answer  I'm sure that, by now, you have considerably more experience and knowledge about Harry's diabetes  I hope it goes better than you expect and you come away feeling positive - which is how it should be!


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 2, 2014)

We are lucky I think and have a fab team, all our meetings are 2-way discussions and if I'm not comfortable with what they are suggesting then they don't force it on me, they let me go with what I think.  After all I'm the one who has to deal with it every day!

Don't let them talk down to you, if you don't like what they are suggesting then say so and explain why.  Take all your records with you so that you can show them how you've done and explain how you did it.  Hope it goes well!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 2, 2014)

TELL the consultant how you feel !  This should NOT be happening - it's supposed to be a TEAM whether you are an adult or a child, and the Paediatric Service is meant to be more so, not less, because they need to engage with child and parent, both of them are sposed to LIKE seeing them!


----------



## hkk1970 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone . I am ready to speak my mind this time. In fact I might just punch him, if he tells me that 3.9 is not hypo again. Try telling that to a 5 year old, who looks and feels terrible .
Will let you know how it goes.
Helen


----------



## Redkite (Jul 2, 2014)

Our old hospital would leave us feeling like this, really downcast after every clinic.  In the end I realised that the ONLY thing worth going to clinic for was the Hba1c test.  We received no education or advice from the team, nobody ever replied to telephone messages, we were left on our own to sort out problems, and then criticised in clinic.  We moved to a much better hospital 3 years ago, and are MUCH better supported.  I'd definitely recommend you to look at moving hospital if you are feeling criticised and not supported.


----------

